# angelfish fry all dying. What am I doing wrong?



## enzotesta

I have a pair of breeding angels silver striped. They spawn every couple weeks or so..The first spawn I watched them eat their eggs so I removed the parents the next time around after the eggs were fertilized.
When the fry start to become free swimming I feed them frozen baby brine shrimp and maintain the water temp at 80 degrees. I try to do a water change every couple days as carefully as possible trying not to suck up any fry .....Problem is, after a day or two 99% of the free swimming fry all die. This has happened 3 times now and for the life of me I cannot figure out why?....Am I feeding them too much?...not enough?...water temp and paremeter seem ok. I always have a bottemless tank...
frustrating....any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Pamela

How much water are you changing? It could be that you are changing too much water and the fluctuating pH, etc is killing the fry. I never change more than 5-10% of the water in my fry tanks at a time.


----------



## enzotesta

maybe 25% at a time..I also heard that you can over feed the angel fry and they will eat themselves to death...


----------



## vicdiscus

Hey Enzotesta, 

your information is not enough.

How many Gallon tank?

what is kind of filter?

I think tempature at 80 is too cold for angelfish fry. try with 82 to 84. 

the best result is live baby brine shrimp to feed the baby angelfish.

does you have an aging water tank or barrel? 

I raised many angelfish with artificially were very successful. 

I am waiting for your answer my questions. I can help you to solve the problems. 

Duncan


----------



## Pamela

Grindal worms are a great live food for fry. I bought a Grindal worm culture from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farm a couple of months ago. The worms are super easy to keep and the fry (& even their parents) love eating the worms. If you put too many of the worms in at feeding time it's easy to remove them with a turkey baster so that they don't foul your water.


----------



## Claudia

Also microworms too, vinegar eels...


----------



## enzotesta

one tank is 33 and the other is a 20gal....filtration I have sponge filters only....no aging bucket or barrel...i use straight water from tap and put prime in the water after a water change..


----------



## vicdiscus

Enzotesta, 

Pamela and Claudia suggested the first micro live food. Actually I had never feed the first Micro live food as microworms or vinegar eels or Grindal worms to my tiny fry angelfish. I am strong believe those food are working for the very tiny angelfish fry. In my experience I always use the brand San Francois Brine Shrimps When they are hatching at 14 or 16 hours at 80 oF I always use the fresh SFBS feed to my tiny angelfish fry. When they ate the shrimps , they will show pink or orange belly. 

You should try with the first micro live food as microworm or vinegar eels or Grindal worm for 2 or 3 days then change to feed fresh baby brine shrimps. 

The Tank is too big for tiny angelfish. Try with less than 5 gallon tank. I always use one gallon tank with 300 to 500 angelfish fry. When they ate shrimps in 5 days. I move the angelfish fry into a 15 or a 20 gallon tank, They will grow because they know where is the food. The best result is an aging water tank. When I do water change for the angelfish fry I always use the aging water fill up with angelfish fry that would not shock them. Because of the aging water tank is the same as water temp ph etc perfect for water change and no risk for the fragile fry or the prize fish. 

Hope that help you.

Good luck

Duncan

P.s your stated that you use striaght water tap and add prime. It could be kill the fry because of the water shock for them.


----------



## Alzy

Not quite sure how these forums work but I need a bit of help. I live in Western Europe in Holland. Mine and my boyfriends angelfish had babies. We have been caring for them since the day the eggs hatched. After the mother and fathers did their fanning the eggs hatched and we placed them in a 7 1/2 gallon tank where we managed to keep them alive until this point. They have a sponge filter and we do a 25% water change daily. the water heater temperature is on 27 Celsius. The fry are now 8 days old and have been free swimming for a few days now. At first we were feeding them when small liquifry No 1 For egg layers then once they started free swimming we started giving them micro flakes which are like powder. We fed them 3 times a day and continued to vaccumed up food and do 25% water changes daily. The fry have been growing and swimming on their own but they are still very small and not developed completely. we started feeding them less and the drops for egg layers again which comes in a eye dropper as well as the food. today I woke up and 6 more fry were laying on the empty floor dead. we have a bare bottom tank and as well we are first time breeders. this is the second set of eggs our angels have laid. I want to know what we are doing wrong why are they dying? could they be choking on the dry powder micro flakes? in that case should we continue to only give them the liquid drops? do the fry need live baby brine shrimp? we looked at the fish store at live food but they said the fish are too small to eat it right now. I don't think that is true. we aren't over feeding them but I have a feeling the foods killing them what should we do??!


----------

